# Competition time!!  Diskeeper 2011!!!



## Richard Schollar (Mar 11, 2011)

Diskeeper for those that don't know actively monitors and reduces defragmentation of your harddisks meaning you don't have to remember to defrag.  I've been using it for a couple of years now and it is one of the products I always include on a fresh install.

Anyway, those nice people at Diskeeper have given me 5 NFR (Not For Resale) Diskeeper 2011 licenses which are up for grabs!!!

If you want a chance to win one of these please reply to this post and add your name to the numbered list in your reply.

List start:

1. Mickey Mouse
2. ...

Next week I will copy these into an Excel spreadsheet and use RAND() to select the winners.  I'll get your names and email addresses and then Diskeeper will email you your licenses.

Good luck!


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Mar 11, 2011)

Mickey Mouse
Jon von der Heyden

It will be a bummer if you draw Mickey Mouse.  You might struggle to get his email address...


----------



## chuckchuckit (Mar 11, 2011)

1. Mickey Mouse
2. Jon von der Heyden
3. chuckchuckit

I was going to say Donald Duck, but if I won then I might not get the prize. So I decided to use my real name instead... P.S. If chuckchuckit wins one, chuckchuckit won't chuckit. lol


----------



## RoryA (Mar 11, 2011)

1. Mickey Mouse
2. Jon von der Heyden
3. chuckchuckit
4. rorya

(tempting to replace all the names with mine)


----------



## Peter_SSs (Mar 11, 2011)

1. Mickey Mouse
2. Jon von der Heyden
3. chuckchuckit
4. rorya
5. Peter_SSs


----------



## JamesW (Mar 11, 2011)

1. Mickey Mouse
2. Jon von der Heyden
3. chuckchuckit
4. rorya
5. Peter_SSs 
6. JamesW


----------



## SuperFerret (Mar 11, 2011)

1. Mickey Mouse
2. Jon von der Heyden
3. chuckchuckit
4. rorya
5. Peter_SSs 
6. JamesW
7. SuperFerret

I wanna win something! Prove my luck isn't _that_ bad after all! ray:


----------



## MrKowz (Mar 11, 2011)

<HR style="COLOR: #ffffff; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff" SIZE=1> <!-- / icon and title --><!-- message -->1. Mickey Mouse
2. Jon von der Heyden
3. chuckchuckit
4. rorya
5. Peter_SSs 
6. JamesW
7. SuperFerret
8. MrKowz


----------



## alansidman (Mar 11, 2011)

1. Mickey Mouse
2. Jon von der Heyden
3. chuckchuckit
4. rorya
5. Peter_SSs 
6. JamesW
7. SuperFerret
8. MrKowz
9. AlanSidman


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Mar 11, 2011)

rorya said:


> (tempting to replace all the names with mine)



Tempting to lock this thread after the next entry


----------



## Atroxell (Mar 11, 2011)

1. Mickey Mouse
2. Jon von der Heyden
3. chuckchuckit
4. rorya
5. Peter_SSs 
6. JamesW
7. SuperFerret
8. MrKowz
9. AlanSidman 
10. atroxell

dang! I thought I was fast!


----------



## RoryA (Mar 11, 2011)

You can remove my name when you do the draw.


----------



## Cindy Ellis (Mar 11, 2011)

1. Mickey Mouse
2. Jon von der Heyden
3. chuckchuckit
4. rorya
5. Peter_SSs 
6. JamesW
7. SuperFerret
8. MrKowz
9. AlanSidman 
10. atroxell
11. Cindy Ellis


----------



## schielrn (Mar 11, 2011)

1. Mickey Mouse
2. Jon von der Heyden
3. chuckchuckit
4. rorya
5. Peter_SSs 
6. JamesW
7. SuperFerret
8. MrKowz
9. AlanSidman 
10. atroxell
11. Cindy Ellis
12. schielrn


----------



## justme (Mar 11, 2011)

1. Mickey Mouse
2. Jon von der Heyden
3. chuckchuckit
4. rorya
5. Peter_SSs 
6. JamesW
7. SuperFerret
8. MrKowz
9. AlanSidman 
10. atroxell
11. Cindy Ellis
12. schielrn 
13. justme


----------



## Peter_SSs (Mar 11, 2011)

I'll bet Mickey wins it.


----------



## meldoc (Mar 11, 2011)

1. Mickey Mouse
2. Jon von der Heyden
3. chuckchuckit
4. rorya
5. Peter_SSs 
6. JamesW
7. SuperFerret
8. MrKowz
9. AlanSidman 
10. atroxell
11. Cindy Ellis
12. schielrn 
13. justme 
14. meldoc


----------



## Sandeep Warrier (Mar 12, 2011)

1. Mickey Mouse
2. Jon von der Heyden
3. chuckchuckit
4. rorya
5. Peter_SSs 
6. JamesW
7. SuperFerret
8. MrKowz
9. AlanSidman 
10. atroxell
11. Cindy Ellis
12. schielrn 
13. justme 
14. meldoc
15. Sandeep Warrier


----------



## sailepaty (Mar 12, 2011)

1. Mickey Mouse
2. Jon von der Heyden
3. chuckchuckit
4. rorya
5. Peter_SSs 
6. JamesW
7. SuperFerret
8. MrKowz
9. AlanSidman 
10. atroxell
11. Cindy Ellis
12. schielrn 
13. justme 
14. meldoc
15. Sandeep Warrier 
16. sailepaty

Saludos
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## Richard Schollar (Mar 13, 2011)

Bumping this back to the top - we have 14 valid entries (excluding rorya and M Mouse) and hopefully will get many more!


----------



## diddi (Mar 13, 2011)

1. Mickey Mouse
2. Jon von der Heyden
3. chuckchuckit
4. rorya
5. Peter_SSs 
6. JamesW
7. SuperFerret
8. MrKowz
9. AlanSidman 
10. atroxell
11. Cindy Ellis
12. schielrn 
13. justme 
14. meldoc
15. Sandeep Warrier 
16. sailepaty
17. diddi



i don't think i've ever actually owned a piece of software!


----------



## tweedle (Mar 13, 2011)

1. Mickey Mouse
2. Jon von der Heyden
3. chuckchuckit
4. rorya
5. Peter_SSs 
6. JamesW
7. SuperFerret
8. MrKowz
9. AlanSidman 
10. atroxell
11. Cindy Ellis
12. schielrn 
13. justme 
14. meldoc
15. Sandeep Warrier 
16. sailepaty
17. diddi
18. tweedle


----------



## Nalani (Mar 13, 2011)

1. Mickey Mouse
2. Jon von der Heyden
3. chuckchuckit
4. rorya
5. Peter_SSs 
6. JamesW
7. SuperFerret
8. MrKowz
9. AlanSidman 
10. atroxell
11. Cindy Ellis
12. schielrn 
13. justme 
14. meldoc
15. Sandeep Warrier 
16. sailepaty
17. diddi
18. tweedle 
19. Nalani
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## schielrn (Mar 13, 2011)

Richard Schollar said:


> Bumping this back to the top - we have 14 valid entries (excluding rorya and M Mouse) and hopefully will get many more!


What?  The more entries the less chances I have to win.


----------



## RobMatthews (Mar 13, 2011)

1. Mickey Mouse
2. Jon von der Heyden
3. chuckchuckit
4. rorya
5. Peter_SSs 
6. JamesW
7. SuperFerret
8. MrKowz
9. AlanSidman 
10. atroxell
11. Cindy Ellis
12. schielrn 
13. justme 
14. meldoc
15. Sandeep Warrier 
16. sailepaty
17. diddi
18. tweedle 
19. Nalani
20. RobMatthews<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## YCJ (Mar 14, 2011)

1. Mickey Mouse
2. Jon von der Heyden
3. chuckchuckit
4. rorya
5. Peter_SSs 
6. JamesW
7. SuperFerret
8. MrKowz
9. AlanSidman 
10. atroxell
11. Cindy Ellis
12. schielrn 
13. justme 
14. meldoc
15. Sandeep Warrier 
16. sailepaty
17. diddi
18. tweedle 
19. Nalani
20. RobMatthews
21. YCJ<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## Richard Schollar (Mar 14, 2011)

The cleaned up list currently stands at:


1. Jon von der Heyden
2. chuckchuckit
3. Peter_SSs 
4. JamesW
5. SuperFerret
6. MrKowz
7. AlanSidman 
8. atroxell
9. Cindy Ellis
10. schielrn 
11. justme 
12. meldoc
13. Sandeep Warrier 
14. sailepaty
15. diddi
16. tweedle 
17. Nalani
18. RobMatthews
19. YCJ<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Mar 14, 2011)

Discrimination against Disney creatures!!!


----------



## RoryA (Mar 14, 2011)

I am not a Disney creature. I'm a *real* boy.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Mar 14, 2011)

Ah that explains the big nose


----------



## JazzSP8 (Mar 14, 2011)

1. Jon von der Heyden
2. chuckchuckit
3. Peter_SSs 
4. JamesW
5. SuperFerret
6. MrKowz
7. AlanSidman 
8. atroxell
9. Cindy Ellis
10. schielrn 
11. justme 
12. meldoc
13. Sandeep Warrier 
14. sailepaty
15. diddi
16. tweedle 
17. Nalani
18. RobMatthews
19. YCJ
20. JazzSP8

Good luck all


----------



## mitchsherwin (Mar 14, 2011)

Please include me too!...

mitchsherwin


----------



## SuperFerret (Mar 14, 2011)

mitchsherwin said:


> Please include me too!...


 
1. Jon von der Heyden
2. chuckchuckit
3. Peter_SSs 
4. JamesW
5. SuperFerret
6. MrKowz
7. AlanSidman 
8. atroxell
9. Cindy Ellis
10. schielrn 
11. justme 
12. meldoc
13. Sandeep Warrier 
14. sailepaty
15. diddi
16. tweedle 
17. Nalani
18. RobMatthews
19. YCJ
20. JazzSP8
21. mitchsherwin


----------



## delaneyjm (Mar 14, 2011)

1. Jon von der Heyden
2. chuckchuckit
3. Peter_SSs 
4. JamesW
5. SuperFerret
6. MrKowz
7. AlanSidman 
8. atroxell
9. Cindy Ellis
10. schielrn 
11. justme 
12. meldoc
13. Sandeep Warrier 
14. sailepaty
15. diddi
16. tweedle 
17. Nalani
18. RobMatthews
19. YCJ
20. JazzSP8
21. mitchsherwin
22. delaneyjm


----------



## toddscott (Mar 14, 2011)

1. Jon von der Heyden
2. chuckchuckit
3. Peter_SSs 
4. JamesW
5. SuperFerret
6. MrKowz
7. AlanSidman 
8. atroxell
9. Cindy Ellis
10. schielrn 
11. justme 
12. meldoc
13. Sandeep Warrier 
14. sailepaty
15. diddi
16. tweedle 
17. Nalani
18. RobMatthews
19. YCJ
20. JazzSP8
21. mitchsherwin
22. delaneyjm
23. toddscott


----------



## Krishnakumar (Mar 15, 2011)

1. Jon von der Heyden
2. chuckchuckit
3. Peter_SSs 
4. JamesW
5. SuperFerret
6. MrKowz
7. AlanSidman 
8. atroxell
9. Cindy Ellis
10. schielrn 
11. justme 
12. meldoc
13. Sandeep Warrier 
14. sailepaty
15. diddi
16. tweedle 
17. Nalani
18. RobMatthews
19. YCJ
20. JazzSP8
21. mitchsherwin
22. delaneyjm
23. toddscott
24. Krishnakumar


----------



## Richard Schollar (Mar 15, 2011)

OK, not planning on keeping this open for too much longer, so let's set a time of 5pm GMT Wednesday 16th of March.  All names added to the list as at that date will be included in the draw.


----------



## Darren Bartrup (Mar 15, 2011)

1. Jon von der Heyden
2. chuckchuckit
3. Peter_SSs 
4. JamesW
5. SuperFerret
6. MrKowz
7. AlanSidman 
8. atroxell
9. Cindy Ellis
10. schielrn 
11. justme 
12. meldoc
13. Sandeep Warrier 
14. sailepaty
15. diddi
16. tweedle 
17. Nalani
18. RobMatthews
19. YCJ
20. JazzSP8
21. mitchsherwin
22. delaneyjm
23. toddscott
24. Krishnakumar
25. Darren Bartrup


----------



## ntellers (Mar 15, 2011)

Can I register too?

1. Jon von der Heyden
2. chuckchuckit
3. Peter_SSs 
4. JamesW
5. SuperFerret
6. MrKowz
7. AlanSidman 
8. atroxell
9. Cindy Ellis
10. schielrn 
11. justme 
12. meldoc
13. Sandeep Warrier 
14. sailepaty
15. diddi
16. tweedle 
17. Nalani
18. RobMatthews
19. YCJ
20. JazzSP8
21. mitchsherwin
22. delaneyjm
23. toddscott
24. Krishnakumar
25. Darren Bartrup 		
26. ntellers


----------



## pedie (Mar 15, 2011)

1. Jon von der Heyden
2. chuckchuckit
3. Peter_SSs 
4. JamesW
5. SuperFerret
6. MrKowz
7. AlanSidman 
8. atroxell
9. Cindy Ellis
10. schielrn 
11. justme 
12. meldoc
13. Sandeep Warrier 
14. sailepaty
15. diddi
16. tweedle 
17. Nalani
18. RobMatthews
19. YCJ
20. JazzSP8
21. mitchsherwin
22. delaneyjm
23. toddscott
24. Krishnakumar
25. Darren Bartrup 
26. ntellers
27. Pedie


----------



## Avatars (Mar 16, 2011)

1. Jon von der Heyden
2. chuckchuckit
3. Peter_SSs 
4. JamesW
5. SuperFerret
6. MrKowz
7. AlanSidman 
8. atroxell
9. Cindy Ellis
10. schielrn 
11. justme 
12. meldoc
13. Sandeep Warrier 
14. sailepaty
15. diddi
16. tweedle 
17. Nalani
18. RobMatthews
19. YCJ
20. JazzSP8
21. mitchsherwin
22. delaneyjm
23. toddscott
24. Krishnakumar
25. Darren Bartrup 
26. ntellers
27. Pedie
28. Avatars


----------



## btadams (Mar 16, 2011)

1. Jon von der Heyden
2. chuckchuckit
3. Peter_SSs 
4. JamesW
5. SuperFerret
6. MrKowz
7. AlanSidman 
8. atroxell
9. Cindy Ellis
10. schielrn 
11. justme 
12. meldoc
13. Sandeep Warrier 
14. sailepaty
15. diddi
16. tweedle 
17. Nalani
18. RobMatthews
19. YCJ
20. JazzSP8
21. mitchsherwin
22. delaneyjm
23. toddscott
24. Krishnakumar
25. Darren Bartrup 
26. ntellers
27. Pedie
28. Avatars 
29. Btadams


----------



## RobMatthews (Mar 16, 2011)

Richard Schollar said:


> OK, not planning on keeping this open for too much longer, so let's set a time of 5pm GMT Wednesday 16th of March. All names added to the list as at that date will be included in the draw.


And the winners were...?


----------



## Richard Schollar (Mar 17, 2011)

Results!!!

Col B was generated by RAND() a few times and then I copy+pastespecial>values and sorted on the RANK() in col  C.  The top 5 are highlighted in Green.  If these people could contact me with your full names and a valid email address I will pass on your details to my contact at Diskeeper. 

Congratulations winners!  

<b>Excel 2010</b><table cellpadding="2.5px" rules="all" style=";background-color: #FFFFFF;border: 1px solid;border-collapse: collapse; border-color: #BBB"><colgroup><col width="25px" style="background-color: #DAE7F5" /><col /><col /><col /></colgroup><thead><tr style=" background-color: #DAE7F5;text-align: center;color: #161120"><th></th><th>A</th><th>B</th><th>C</th></tr></thead><tbody><tr ><td style="color: #161120;text-align: center;">1</td><td style="background-color: #00B050;;">17. Nalani</td><td style="text-align: right;background-color: #00B050;;">0.992774</td><td style="text-align: right;background-color: #00B050;;">1</td></tr><tr ><td style="color: #161120;text-align: center;">2</td><td style="background-color: #00B050;;">18. RobMatthews</td><td style="text-align: right;background-color: #00B050;;">0.935178</td><td style="text-align: right;background-color: #00B050;;">2</td></tr><tr ><td style="color: #161120;text-align: center;">3</td><td style="background-color: #00B050;;">15. diddi</td><td style="text-align: right;background-color: #00B050;;">0.930403</td><td style="text-align: right;background-color: #00B050;;">3</td></tr><tr ><td style="color: #161120;text-align: center;">4</td><td style="background-color: #00B050;;">13. Sandeep Warrier </td><td style="text-align: right;background-color: #00B050;;">0.872472</td><td style="text-align: right;background-color: #00B050;;">4</td></tr><tr ><td style="color: #161120;text-align: center;">5</td><td style="background-color: #00B050;;">4. JamesW</td><td style="text-align: right;background-color: #00B050;;">0.869692</td><td style="text-align: right;background-color: #00B050;;">5</td></tr></tbody></table><p style="width:3.6em;font-weight:bold;margin:0;padding:0.2em 0.6em 0.2em 0.5em;border: 1px solid #BBB;border-top:none;text-align: center;background-color: #DAE7F5;color: #161120">Sheet1</p><br /><br />


----------



## Sandeep Warrier (Mar 17, 2011)

Yay!! First time I've won something in a draw


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Mar 17, 2011)

It was fixed all along! 

Congratulations chaps. 

Just as well I didn't win.  As it is I owe Richard big time (payment in lobster, so he says).


----------



## Peter_SSs (Mar 17, 2011)

RobMatthews said:


> And the winners were...?


Did you have a premonition? 

Congratulations to all 5 winners!


----------



## YCJ (Mar 17, 2011)

Aww so close.. XD

Congratulations anyway! This just proves that I ain't have that much luck in draws. 

Cheers,
CJ


----------



## JazzSP8 (Mar 17, 2011)

Congrats to all winners!


----------



## SuperFerret (Mar 17, 2011)

Congrats winners! 

And I was SO close too! I really should stop stuff like this I'm always one of on lottery numbers as well


----------



## meldoc (Mar 17, 2011)

Congratulations To all winners. 

Hard luck to all the rest of us, including Mickey.


----------



## MrKowz (Mar 17, 2011)

Grats to all winners!


----------



## justme (Mar 17, 2011)

Congrats to the winners, and thank you Richard for the chance to enter the drawing.


----------



## alansidman (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks Richard and congrats to all winners.
Alan


----------



## RobMatthews (Mar 17, 2011)

sandeep.warrier said:


> Yay!! First time I've won something in a draw


x2 on that... 



Peter_SSs said:


> Did you have a premonition?
> 
> Congratulations to all 5 winners!


 
Nope. I don't think do. Well, maybe. Sure, i guess. Most definitely, i knew!!


----------



## Richard Schollar (Mar 18, 2011)

OK just waiting for diddi's details then I will send them off to Diskeeper.


----------



## pedie (Mar 19, 2011)

Congrats to all the winner!
But is there a consolation prize too here?,for me?


----------



## diddi (Mar 19, 2011)

sandeep.warrier said:


> Yay!! First time I've won something in a draw



me same 

thx to richard for his generosity


----------



## chuckchuckit (Mar 19, 2011)

Congrats also to the winners!

Was a nice thing to do for fellow coders.

Enjoyed "anticipating" being a possible winner.

Chuck


----------



## pedie (Mar 19, 2011)

chuckchuckit said:


> Congrats also to the winners!





chuckchuckit said:


> Was a nice thing to do for fellow coders.
> 
> Enjoyed "anticipating" being a possible winner.
> 
> Chuck





Yep! please conduct one again


----------



## Richard Schollar (Mar 20, 2011)

I've passed on the winners details to Diskeeper.  Hopefully they will receive their NFR licenses fairly swiftly


----------



## smithgt (Mar 21, 2011)

alansidman said:


> 1. Mickey Mouse
> 2. Jon von der Heyden
> 3. chuckchuckit
> 4. rorya
> ...



10. **** Too Late


----------



## Richard Schollar (Mar 23, 2011)

OK I'm told the licenses have been dispatched to the winners.  Please let me know if you don't receive them.


----------



## RobMatthews (Mar 23, 2011)

Richard Schollar said:


> OK I'm told the licenses have been dispatched to the winners. Please let me know if you don't receive them.


I got... Oh wait. If you DON'T receive them. Ok then. Nothing to see here...


----------



## Sandeep Warrier (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey Richard,

Haven't received anything yet.


----------



## diddi (Mar 23, 2011)

sandeep.warrier said:


> Hey Richard,
> 
> Haven't received anything yet.



ditto


----------



## Richard Schollar (Mar 25, 2011)

Are you guys still waiting?


----------



## Sandeep Warrier (Mar 25, 2011)

Yup

Nothing so far.


----------



## diddi (Mar 25, 2011)

double ditto


----------



## diddi (Mar 30, 2011)

hey richard, received email from diskeeper today.  all good!
thx again


----------



## Sandeep Warrier (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Richard,

Received the email today.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Richard Schollar (Mar 31, 2011)

Excellent - hope you enjoy


----------

